# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  ريوقي سندويشات بخبز البراتا

## امراه

السلام عليكم روحمه الله وبركاته خواتي اليوم حبيت انزل لكم طريقه عمل سندويشات بخبز البراتا 
المقادير على حسب قياسكم لكن اناسويت ثلاث اكواب طحين وخاشوقه بكينج باودر وخاشوقه ملح وعقب تمي عجني العجينه لين تتماسك وماتلصق باليد سوي لها زيت وكوريها صصغار مثل ماواضح اهنيه نبدا نفرد اللكوره ولازم نفردها وايد 
وعقب تطوينها مربع وتخلينها وتكملين الباقي نفس الطريقه من اتخلصين نبدا مره نفرد المربعات الي سوينهم مثل الي فالصوره
وعقب نطبخهم


واهنيه النتيجه
وعقب انا قليت نقانق ولحم وقصيت ملفوف وخس 
اي استفسار حاضرين للحبايب 
اختكم امراه  :34: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## @مبدعه@

ما شاء الله يعطيج العافيه

شو هالريوق الفنان تسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## امل السورية

يسلموووووووووا

----------


## ام انان

اصلاً شكل الخبز يشهي من غير الحشوه،، يسلموا اختي..

----------


## امراه

> ما شاء الله يعطيج العافيه
> 
> شو هالريوق الفنان تسلم ايدج ^^


الله يسلمج ويعافيج الغاليه

----------


## امراه

> يسلموووووووووا


الله يسلمج حبيبتي

----------


## امراه

> اصلاً شكل الخبز يشهي من غير الحشوه،، يسلموا اختي..


تسلمين الغاليه بعد ناكله ويا الشاي او العسل

----------


## ليندااااا

شكلها سهله ان شاء الله بجر بها 
الله يوفقج الغلا

----------


## تعب حال

سوسته ماشاء الله طلع حلو

----------


## امراه

> تسلمين الغاليه بعد ناكله ويا الشاي او العسل


الله يسلمج حبيبتي



> شكلها سهله ان شاء الله بجر بها 
> الله يوفقج الغلا

----------


## امراه

> سوسته ماشاء الله طلع حلو


سويتيه قصدج بالعافيه الغاليه

----------


## فديتني هبله

يسلمو ^^

----------


## امراه

> يسلمو ^^


الله يسلمج

----------


## هزووفه

ماشاء الله عليج ..

جربت اسوي براتا قبل بس ما نجحت ..
بجرب طريقتج

----------


## هزووفه

بس اكواب الطحين قياس شو تقيسين

----------


## امراه

> بس اكواب الطحين قياس شو تقيسين


هلافديتج وينج مالج حس الغاليه المهم تعرفي قلصان الجبن مال بوك هنه هايلا اسوي ثلاثه

----------


## هزووفه

> هلافديتج وينج مالج حس الغاليه المهم تعرفي قلصان الجبن مال بوك هنه هايلا اسوي ثلاثه


موجوده فديتج .. متابعه دايما 
مشكورة عالرد غلايه

----------


## بنات الفريج

تسلم ايدش عقبالي ان شاء الله اسوي شراتش

----------


## الرومانسية89

بالعافية وماشاء الله حلو وسهل وينفع للويكند  :32:

----------


## امراه

> تسلم ايدش عقبالي ان شاء الله اسوي شراتش


الله يسلمش الغاليه

----------


## امراه

> بالعافية وماشاء الله حلو وسهل وينفع للويكند


الله يعافيج نورتي فديتج

----------


## 2Hearts

تسلمين

----------


## مريم الفهد

ماشاء الله عليج تسلم ايدج ريوق ايشهي

----------


## امراه

> ماشاء الله عليج تسلم ايدج ريوق ايشهي


نورتي مريوم حبيبتي الله يسلمج

----------


## امراه

> تسلمين


الله يسلمج

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

ماشاءالله 
تسلم ايدج

----------


## امراه

> ماشاءالله 
> تسلم ايدج


الله يسلمج الغاليه

----------


## نوف الطائي

شطوره ماشاء الله عليج 

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## امراه

> شطوره ماشاء الله عليج 
> 
> يعطيج العافيه


تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام تسلم الايادي  :Smile:

----------


## امراه

> يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالام تسلم الايادي


الله يسلمج الغاليه
ا

----------


## قصايد الهاملي

همممم ^^ يالذذذيذ تسلم ايدج

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

ولدى يبا الحين براتاا

طرشى لنا *_*

----------


## ام راشد وشمه

* رد: ريوقي سندويشات بخبز البراتا*يسلموووووووووا

----------


## بهلولة

امووووووووت عالبراتا 
تسلم ادينج

----------


## ذات الحياة

يعطيج العافية

شكله يشهي 


وتسلم يمناج 

ان شاء الله اجربها في اقرب فرصه

----------


## امراه

> امووووووووت عالبراتا 
> تسلم ادينج


هههه والله طعمه رهيب وياالعسل وبطاطس عمان يالله يوعانج اكثر الله يسلمج. غاليتي




> * رد: ريوقي سندويشات بخبز البراتا*يسلمووووووووواالله يسلمج الغاليه





> ولدى يبا الحين براتاا
> وافديته مايغلى عليكم والله
> طرشى لنا *_*





> همممم ^^ يالذذذيذ تسلم ايدج


الله يسلمج الغاليه

----------


## امراه

> امووووووووت عالبراتا 
> تسلم ادينج





> * رد: ريوقي سندويشات بخبز البراتا*يسلموووووووووا





> ولدى يبا الحين براتاا
> 
> طرشى لنا *_*





> همممم ^^ يالذذذيذ تسلم ايدج





> يعطيج العافية
> 
> شكله يشهي 
> 
> 
> وتسلم يمناج 
> 
> ان شاء الله اجربها في اقرب فرصه


ان شاءالله اختي الغاليه ربي يسلمج

----------


## فراشه_وردية

روووعه تسسلم اييدج

----------


## De$eRt Ro$e

يمي يمي شكله لذيذ
خاصة اني صاحية جوعانه ^_^
تسلم الايادي

----------


## امراه

> روووعه تسسلم اييدج


الله يسلمج الغاليه




> يمي يمي شكله لذيذ
> خاصة اني صاحية جوعانه ^_^تسلمين الغاليه نورتي
> تسلم الايادي

----------


## senyrita

يسلمووووووووو حبوبه

----------


## امراه

> يسلمووووووووو حبوبه 
> الله يسلمج الغاليه

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الـصـمـت

قمة في الروعة 

من فترة جربت نفس الطريقة تطلع احلى من يوم تكون كره وتفردينها 

حطيت في النص قبل ما اسويها مربع سكر مع زبده رهيب الطعم

----------


## uae13122



----------


## امراه

> تسلم ايدج


الله يسلمج يارب



> قمة في الروعة 
> 
> من فترة جربت نفس الطريقة تطلع احلى من يوم تكون كره وتفردينها 
> 
> حطيت في النص قبل ما اسويها مربع سكر مع زبده رهيب الطعم


بالعافييه الغاليه




>

----------


## امراه

اب اب

----------


## ام_جمعه

تسلم ايديج حبووووووووبه عالطريقه 

الله يعطيج العااااااااافيه

----------


## بوح الشعراء

تسلم يدك إن شاء الله بنجربها

----------


## أحبج يا أمي

يم يميً عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## امراه

> يم يميً عليكم بالعافيه


تسلمون الغوالي

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

يخبل

ثآنكس يآعسل

----------


## امراه

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## لطيفه علي

لو سمحتي ابا الحشو بس

----------


## امراه

الغاليه الحشوصدور دياي مشويه بس

----------


## صوت الكناري

تسلم ايدج

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

للرفع ^^

----------


## ف.كولكشن

تسلم إيدج

----------


## امراه

الله يسلمكم الغوالي

----------


## sheeennn

تسلم يدك اختي

----------


## زيباشو

استحملي سؤالي لأني ما فهم وايد في هالاشياء 
عجنتيها ويا ماي ولا ويا زيت؟؟ 
يعني أحط فوق المكونات ماي واعجن ، وعقب أحط زيت في المقلاة وايد ولا شوية عشان تستوي الخبز

----------


## امراه

> تسلم يدك اختي


الله بسلمج الغلا



> استحملي سؤالي لأني ما فهم وايد في هالاشياء 
> عجنتيها ويا ماي ولا ويا زيت؟؟ 
> يعني أحط فوق المكونات ماي واعجن ، وعقب أحط زيت في المقلاة وايد ولا شوية عشان تستوي الخبز


شو هالكلام اختيه اي استفسار انا حاضره عالخاص او العام بالنسبه للعجن ماي دافي وملح ورشه بينج باودر وعجنيها وايدددددددد لين ماتلصق باليد وتستوي ناعمه عقب كوريها وكل كوره حطي عليها زيت وعقب فرديها بالزيت عاساس تنفرد والقلي مايحتاج زيت موفقه الغلا

----------


## زيباشو

مشكورة عالتوضيح سويتها في نفس اليوم وطلعت لذيذة نفس الصور
تسلم ايدج

----------


## امراه

الله يسلمج

----------


## asyam

يسلموووووووووووووو جارى التنفيذ

----------


## منى-السويدي

تسلم اياديج

----------


## شدو عنقاء

يمييي تسلمييي

----------


## امراه

> يسلموووووووووووووو جارى التنفيذ


الله يسلمج



> تسلم اياديج


الله يسلمج الغلا



> يمييي تسلمييي


الله يسلمج الغلا

----------


## امراه

> يسلموووووووووووووو جارى التنفيذ


الله يسلمج



> تسلم اياديج


الله يسلمج الغلا



> يمييي تسلمييي


الله يسلمج الغلا

----------


## A&J

ثانكــــــــــــس ع الطريقة

----------


## امراه

> ثانكــــــــــــس ع الطريقة


العفووووو

----------


## امراه

> ثانكــــــــــــس ع الطريقة


العفووووو

----------


## شعاع امل

مشكورة اختي 

دووووووووم افكر كيف يسووون الباراتا
!

ان شاء الله بجربها طريقتك حلوه!

----------


## امراه

العفووووو

----------


## Mall.08

ما شا الله عليج ^^
عليكم بالعافيه 
وتسلم الايادي

----------


## امراه

الله يسلمج

----------

